# mental pressure



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

So your question is how do you not do that? ..... :wink:

I'd recommend taking a hard look at what you do locally that creates a healthy mental frame of mind for you. Once you have determined that, then that would be your goal at bigger shoots. Remember one thing, anything that you think of other than executing your shot is going to be detrimental. 

There is no one answer or cure for everyone. Every body has their own ways of coping with the pressures of competition.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

spluder said:


> I need help keeping focus on making good shots at big shoots. The little shoots no problem. It seems that I think more about the shot clock and how I could miss the shot. I know that my shot time is 9.5 sec. before I should let down. I also know I can shoot some high scores. I still fall into the same groove every big shoot of thinking of the wrong things.



Shoot at more big shoots. Soon you will feel comfortable at these as well. Also studying about the mind and concentration and how to rely on the subconscience is a must.


----------



## spluder (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies to my thread


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Shooting more bigger shoots is a good tip.
Also, get the book "With Winning in Mind" by Lanny Basham. I usually read mine once a year to reinforce what he says.

Lien2


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*The Mental Side of Archery*

You have already defeated yourself with the negative thoughts about loosing at BIG shoots and your subconsious will comply and you will loose. 

Have a mental plan which needs to include: Positive affermations about yourself and how you conduct your activities in life and in shooting (they need to be positve present tense statements), develop a shooting plan for events and practice, write your shot (form) sequence down, develop questions to ask yourself about how you did in practice, events, and bow maintenance, develop a plan of recovery from a distraction(s). Put them all in writing and Read them before, during, and after shooting. Develop a plan and technique for relaxing.

*Also read: *
The Sports Psych Handbook by Shane Murphy, and 
In Pursuit of Excellance by Terry Orlick.
(Archers are used as examples multiple times, in both books, for their ability and need to focus, concentrate, and relax.)

*Always have positive thoughts about your abilities...always!*

Remember your brain controls your body and your body controls your equipment...if your brain isn't screwed on right the rest won't work.

*Relax and have fun!!!*


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I was told once by a guy I shoot with whom has shot alot of big shoots "shoot each arrow as its own tournament". I use this alot to make sure my mind is in the right place with every shot I take. It has worked well for me.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Take in all the above advice.

Also look at the pressure that you are putting on yourself to do good at big shoots. Dis engage your mind from shooting. You already know how to do it, now just do it. Treat every tournament the same.

It is harder to do than it seems. But until you realize that the x is the same at every venue only then you will see results.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

After 27 years of tournament archery I will voice my opinion on this subject.

Confidence can not be replaced in archery. If you goto a tournament knowing you are capable of shooting a particular score you are confident. If you goto a tournament hoping/wishing you can shoot a particular score you are not confident and are putting stress on your body therefore causing a nervous adrenalin condition. Confidence in my opinion can not be taught. You should only expect to shoot what you know you can. If you have to look in a book to find confidence you are already defeated. 

I personally have been a close shooting partner and friend of Jesse Broadwaters for more than 15 years. I have had this very conversation with him many times. If Jesse is prepared for a tournament do you think he is nervous? After he won the shoot off at Vegas several years ago in a personal conversation several minutes after the shoot-off Jesse advised me that he felt like he could have kept shooting forever with out missing. Like I said confidence can not be replaced in archery.


A good example of confidence that most can relate to would be shooting a 300 blue-face round. The first one you ever shot you where more tham likely nervous. After many perfect 300 rounds you know longer worry about a 300. You are confident that you will shoot a 300. In fact you know you are going to shoot a 300.


Did you have to read a book or listen to a tape to find enough confident to shoot a 300 blue face round?


Its no different with a score that could win a tournament or accomplish a goal at a tournament. If you truly know you can achieve a score that would put you in a position to achieve your goal for that tournament then you have no reason to be nervous. If you set a goal that puts doubts in your mind then you will find a reason to be nervous and start paying attention to the shot clock or perhaps manufacture some other type distractions.

You should only expect to shoot what you are truly capable of shooting and only you know what you are truly capable of. If you get overly nervous your body is reminding that you have been lying to yourself.:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

You can only control the arrow that you have nocked and are about to shoot! you have no control over the arrow in your quiver (future) and you certainly have no control over the arrows you've already shot (past)!! Stay in the moment!! It's the ONLY time you have ANY control!!!

And like Brian said, don't set expectations so high, that you know going in you have no chance of performing at that level. If you are a 290 Vegas round shooter, then don't go to a major tournament and expect to shoot a 28x, 300!! It is unrealistic pressure and you probably won't shoot your average 290!! Be positive, but honest with yourself!!


----------



## spluder (Aug 13, 2005)

*thanks for the help.*

I will try the suggestions in this thread. There are alot of good ideas out there and some reality checks like WV HAS BEEN has brought up. I don't say this in a bad way I do need a hammer upside the head once in a while.:set1_punch:

I'll try the suggestions in practic, touraments are only a month an half away.

CLASS BHFS (who needs glass HA HA HA)
Scores 
300 58x (5 spot) 
300 24x (Vages)
450 34x (450 round) 

These are all scores I have shot in small touraments. These are my high scores and I have shot these more then three times before I count them as my high scores. 
:set1_draught2:


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*one arrow without thinking at a time*



NEVADAPRO said:


> You can only control the arrow that you have nocked and are about to shoot! you have no control over the arrow in your quiver (future) and you certainly have no control over the arrows you've already shot (past)!! Stay in the moment!! It's the ONLY time you have ANY control!!!
> 
> And like Brian said, don't set expectations so high, that you know going in you have no chance of performing at that level. If you are a 290 Vegas round shooter, then don't go to a major tournament and expect to shoot a 28x, 300!! It is unrealistic pressure and you probably won't shoot your average 290!! Be positive, but honest with yourself!!




Nevada Pro is absolutely right.
The idea is to reach your ability to become one arrow without thinking (how to) at a time. Be honest and practice practice practice perfect shots.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

You ever hear of Lanny or Troy Bassham? www.mentalmanagement.com
They coach several archers. Troy is my coach for 10M air pistol and I didn't learn how to shoot till I hooked up with Troy even though I'd "shot" for 4 years before that:wink:


----------

